# Good tip day



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Drove a friendly pax 2 towns over (7 min ride). One look at my tip box and he gave me a $5 tip because he thought it was so cool. 

Trust the process


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

I love that tip box. Did u make it?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Dadwith2boys said:


> I love that tip box. Did u make it?


I purchased it online, plus it comes w/ charging cables for your phone/device


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

Sweet. Do remember when you purchased it? All the ones I found are like $100...

Thanks


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Dadwith2boys said:


> Sweet. Do remember when you purchased it? All the ones I found are like $100...
> 
> Thanks


http://www.ubertipbox.com/

* I recommend getting Unit X (blue light). $65 is not too shabby


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Anyone have a discount code to buy it?


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

I purchased the same box. I found that if you drive at night, most pax don't recognize what it is, in fact some have asked "what is that?" 

Maybe it's because my interior is black, and I have limo tinted windows in back (must have in AZ). I decided to put my own Lettering on the box in (white) to make it easier to see along with my square point of sale sign. They can see it better now.


----------

